# Advice on Planting Grass Seed Around Oak Trees



## Shaun_in_NC (Sep 2, 2008)

I'm struggling with growing grass around the Oak trees in my yard. Any advice?


----------



## handy man88 (Jan 23, 2007)

Shaun_in_NC said:


> I'm struggling with growing grass around the Oak trees in my yard. Any advice?


Don't do it.

The tree will drink absorb all the water that you spray there.


----------



## downunder (Jun 13, 2008)

Ditto!


----------



## sdcurt (Oct 10, 2010)

What kind of grass are you trying to grow? If the Oak is casting to much shade this is your problem. Find a shade tolerant turf type, something like St Aug. or a turf type tall Fescue should do the trick. It may not match the existing turf in the rest of the yard, but at least you'll have turf under your tree.


----------



## Allison1888 (Mar 16, 2008)

Stop fighting it and create a nice hosta garden instead. There are many varieties with different textures and colors-- some that are variegated and can brighten a dark spot. 

Here's more on hard to fill spaces:

http://www.oldhouseweb.com/gardening/filling-bald-spots-in-your-garden.shtml


----------

